# Astraea or Trochu?



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

How do you tell them apart? I bought them as Turbos but im pretty sure they arent turbos...

Sorry no pics...

-me


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Size. Astrea are smaller


----------

